# Power steering hoses on W8 6MT



## dipperk120 (Sep 9, 2011)

New to this forum -- have a 2003 W8 sedan 6MT with almost 200K on the clock and have taken care of this car for about 8 years now and still love it and have made a bunch of mods, including lowering, exhaust, chip, shocks, etc. It is one of my track day cars and is pretty quick, and I also use it for my winter daily here in NW Wisconsin. Recently I had the car go into a shop to replace a couple of window regulators and when leaving, the high pressure power steering hose started leaking -- and I was told that there is no guidance anywhere on how to change it, how many hours are allowed, or even where to get one. I was told that the factory said that it would be 6 - 9 months to get one in.

It can't be that unique -- is there any other Passats of this chassis that could have these hoses? Will the W8 tiptronic hoses fit? Are there any procedures or anything published on how to changed these things or is it truly and engine out operation as I have been told? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

You might have to go custom. I'm sure you can find the fittings and hose dimensions you need. A race fab shop could make them or know someone who could.


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

dipperk120 said:


> New to this forum -- have a 2003 W8 sedan 6MT with almost 200K on the clock and have taken care of this car for about 8 years now and still love it and have made a bunch of mods, including lowering, exhaust, chip, shocks, etc. It is one of my track day cars and is pretty quick, and I also use it for my winter daily here in NW Wisconsin. Recently I had the car go into a shop to replace a couple of window regulators and when leaving, the high pressure power steering hose started leaking -- and I was told that there is no guidance anywhere on how to change it, how many hours are allowed, or even where to get one. I was told that the factory said that it would be 6 - 9 months to get one in.
> 
> It can't be that unique -- is there any other Passats of this chassis that could have these hoses? Will the W8 tiptronic hoses fit? Are there any procedures or anything published on how to changed these things or is it truly and engine out operation as I have been told? Any help would be appreciated.


The hoses from a 99 Audi A6 should work the pump cross references and I’ve replaced mine with one. Also there’s a good parts site Myvwparts.com which carries most W8 parts. I haven’t been to the site since COVID so I don’t know how expensive stuff will be. I know when I shopped there they were reasonable on most things. Just remember if you go to your local VW dealer have the parts guy cross reference the numbers you’ll be surprised just him many interchange with Audi’s especially the A6


----------

